# simulador transformador nucleo de ferrita?



## luis281 (Abr 10, 2011)

estove buscando mucho y asta que porfin lo encontre en esta pagina

un software que permite simular y diseñar un transformador con nucleo de ferrita 

http://www.epcos.com/web/generator/Web/Sections/DesignSupport/Tools/Overview/Page,locale=en.html

alguien ha manejado este programa??


----------

